# Monkey Pipe



## Iron Emmett (Nov 10, 2014)

Anyone out there use  Monkey Pipes?

Ive been using the classic monkey pipe for about 5 years now, went though 3 in that time, twice because they got run through the Washer/Dryer (oops) and another i lost in Denali.

Anyway i my Lady sent me a  Peabody Monkey pipe and this thing is my new favorite, check em out if you are in the market you wont be disappointed.

Classic  http://www.1percent.com/monkey-pipe-classic-anodized.html

New Hotness Peabody http://www.1percent.com/monkey-pipe-peabody.html


----------



## pcduck (Nov 10, 2014)

Nice


----------



## zem (Nov 10, 2014)

it looks like a nice product, i like it, thanks for sharing


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2014)

I need one of those, my pockets are always full of ash as i put my pipe in my pocket when i go to the shed.   Thanks, very cool...   I am going to get one, thank you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2014)

I've had a couple of those, but they just seemed to hold so little that I was continually refilling it as they are pretty much true one hitters.  Those look to be somewhat of an upgraded pipe and the bowl is a little larger than most I have seen.  Rosebud, you and I being somewhat more ummm, experienced smokers, you may find one of the little bullets better as they hold enough bud for a number of tokes before you are having to refill.

Great lady you have there to buy you special presents!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 10, 2014)

Anyone remember the ProtoPipes? [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Proto-Pipe/dp/B00LMYFUXU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415636479&sr=8-1&keywords=proto+pipe+deluxe[/ame]

I used to love these things.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 10, 2014)

oh-my!
check out the Jack Herer hand pipe


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 10, 2014)

AluminumMonster said:


> Anyone remember the ProtoPipes? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LMYFUXU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I used to love these things.



I had one of them in the early 90's... Details (I named it)

it got passed on to a friend in need @ a Dead show, or @ least that's how I remember it LOL

 .


----------



## Iron Emmett (Nov 10, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I've had a couple of those, but they just seemed to hold so little that I was continually refilling it as they are pretty much true one hitters.  Those look to be somewhat of an upgraded pipe and the bowl is a little larger than most I have seen.  Rosebud, you and I being somewhat more ummm, experienced smokers, you may find one of the little bullets better as they hold enough bud for a number of tokes before you are having to refill.
> 
> Great lady you have there to buy you special presents!




That is actually one of their largest complaints according to them, my last monkey pipe classic i noticed that the bowl was deeper now you can get 5  good hits, and the new pipes like the Peabody, have a considerably larger bowl than the old monkey pipe, you can pass it around a 5 man circle 2-3 times. Also, at risk of sounding like a Monkey pipe salesman, the Fisherman Friend monkey pipe has the same bowl size as the classic, but with a small dug out chamber that holds about another bowl or 2 worth, not a resin chamber just a small compartment.

And you are right HG, shes a pretty special gal, she actually went ona  buying spree and bought one of every pipe they offer.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Nov 16, 2014)

Old school. Still have 3. A friend worked there for years and got me lots parts.
http://www.grasscity.com/us_en/protopipe-the-original-protopipe-deluxe.html#.VGl5u8m9ZUE


----------

